# Grafikkarte für GW2



## fabilus (22. Juli 2012)

*Grafikkarte für GW2*

ein freund sucht eine neue grafikkarte für seinen pc. er möchte damit vorallem Guild Wars 2 spielen.
sein setup:
mainboard: Pegatron Corporation 2AB6 H67
CPU:i7-2600
Netzteil: ca300W er ist sich nicht sicher
bisherige Graka: gt445

was für eine graka würdet ihr vorschlagen? am liebsten hätte er eine nvidia

ps: er braucht en neues netzteil oder?


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Juli 2012)

Wenn es wirklich nur ein 300 Watt NT ist, wird er um en neues nicht drumrum kommen. Was hat er sich denn preislich vorgestellt?

Eine HD 7870 oder eine GeForce GTX 670 wären gut und reichen auch noch ne Weile für hohe Details. Günstiger wären die Geforce 560 Ti oder die HD 6870 wären die Preiswerteren Varianten und reichen noch für hohe und mittlere Details locker aus. Bei ATI ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis halt etwas besser.

Beim NT ein Markennetzteil z.B. von Corsair, Enermax mit ca. 500 Watt


----------



## Adrianone (23. Juli 2012)

Falls dein Freund sich noch etwas gedulden kann, wäre die Geforce GTX 660 ti eine Option. Ist zwar noch nicht offiziell angekündigt worden, Gerüchten zufolge könnte sie aber schon Ende August erscheinen und würde dann die "Lücke" zwischen der 580er und der 670er schließen, siehe: Gerücht: Kommt die Geforce GTX 660 Ti in der dritten August-Woche?


----------



## fabilus (25. Juli 2012)

danke für die antworten und jetzt noch eine 2t grafikkarte für wen anders am besten um die 150euro


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Juli 2012)

Die HD 6870 wäre in der Preislage und reicht auch noch für neuere Spiele.
Die z.B.:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1024+MB/54302/XFX+RADEON+HD+6870+900M+1GB+DDR5%2C+2+x+MINI-DP%2C+2+x+DVI%2C+1+x+HDMI.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1024...5+PCI-E+DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D+++HDMI+++DP.article

Musst halt schauen ob das Netzteil die passenden Anschlüsse hat, und wenn nicht, ob die Adapter der Karte beiliegen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Bei der Sapphire müssten Adapter dabei sein, das wäre also kein Problem, außer beim Netzteil wären nicht einmal genug freie "normale" Stecker vorhanden.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Juli 2012)

War mir bei der Lite Retail nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

GANz sicher bin ich auch nicht...  ich meine aber, ich hätte auch eine Lite-Retail, und da waren welche dabei. Und hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/834212?partner=geizhalsat  mal die Meinungen anschauen, zB Tigashi schrieb am 12.8.2011, dass Stromadpater dabei waren. Das ist auch die lite/light-Retail.


----------

